# Question: Soundtrack from the movie Sketches of Frank Gehry



## Vince

Hi,

Can anybody tell me what the soundtrack is in this trailer:






The song starts at 0:13 and ends at 0:39.

Thanks


----------



## Krummhorn

According to IMDB, no soundtrack was made from that film. 
The original music was by Claes Nystrom & Jonas Sorman ... keyword there is "original" which most means that the music was composed just for that particular film piece.


----------



## Vince

I thought it was a popular song, sounds so familiar...


----------



## Krummhorn

Well, some of those original music people are like that ... as long as what they have composed isn't an "exactly" note for note copy, they can't get burned for copyright infringement. 

To use an existing piece of musical literature, chances are that copyright permissions have to be secured, and/or the film company has to pay royalties to whomever holds ownership to the piece, both of which options can be pricey, if, they are allowed to do it at all.


----------

